# New juice in store- can I make into wine?



## BillyJoeJimBob (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Gang: A new juice brand has been introduced in my local store and I picked some up to see how it tases, and boy is it good. Immediatly, I thought this would make a good tasty wine. The label dosen't list any preservatives (it's pasteurized), but it lists Splenda and Acesulfame Potassium, which are artifical sweeteners. 

I can add sugar to ferment in the juice, but I'm wondering if the artifical sweeteners will contribute off flavors to the wine. Has anyone tried to ferment bottled juice with Splenda, and if so, how did it come out. 

I will probably try it anyway, I was wondering if anyone else had any input. The juice is Old Orchard Healthy Balance Pomegranate Cranberry.

Thanks...BJJB


----------



## masta (Sep 4, 2007)

I would try to find a juice that doesn't have these artificial sweeteners. I have read Splenda ferments very little if at all since the majority of the product is maltodextrin (non-fermentable sweetener made from starch) and dextrose (the simple sugar glucose which does ferment). Google provided this info since I had never heard of this one: Acesulfame K is an artificial sweetener derived from acetoacetic acid. Acetoacetic acids are produced from the oxidization of alcohol, which is produced from the fermentation of grain, a plant source.


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 4, 2007)

So it sounds like it will be sweet, given the non-fermentable sugars. I say grab a one gallon jug and make an experimental wine. Report back with your results. That's the best way to try a new source. Then you have only five bottles to hold your nose and swallow or pour down the drain.


----------



## PeterZ (Sep 4, 2007)

The artificial sweeteners will not ferment, so you will end up with a sweet wine. Grab some Everclear (90% ethanol) and add 12% by volume to the juice. That will give you a pretty good idea of what wine made from that juice will taste like.


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 4, 2007)

Heck, I'd give it a try. Look at how much you can teach all of us!


----------



## ms.spain (Sep 4, 2007)

I found, at my local Wal-mart, a new juice by Ocean Spray. It was on the bottle juice isle in a 64 oz. bottle. It's 100% juice Cranberry and Pomegranate- no sugar added.The ingredients say it's a blend of grape juice, apple juice, cranberry juice, plum juice, and pomegranate juice. it also contains malic and ascorbic acid.
This might be a better option with comparable taste.I'm fixing to start a gallon myself.
Good luck whatever you decide to do!



Keep us posted!


----------



## Dean (Sep 5, 2007)

Ascorbic acid is sorbate, and you might have a very hard time starting fermentation to any juice that has that. It is placed in there as a fermentation inhibitor as well as a bacterial inhibitor. If you are going to ferement any type of juice with ascorbic acid, you need to make a BIG starter.


----------



## BillyJoeJimBob (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Gang: Thanks for the input. I decided to try fermenting a small batch and when I got back to the store, they were sold out of the juice. I have enough to try a 1 galllon batch, and will post results when available. ...BJJB


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 5, 2007)

Ascorbic acid and potassium sorbate are not the same thing.
Ascorbic acid is vitamin C and is used as an antioxidant.
Potassium Sorbate is mold inhibitor and, in solution, provides Sorbic (not ascorbic) acid.
I have very successfully fermented apple juice containing Ascorbic acid to make my Mango Apple and CranApple wines.

Peter


----------



## grapeman (Sep 5, 2007)

Ascorbic acid is commonly used like peter says as an anti-oxidant to prevent browning of fruit and fruit juices- think of it as a rust inhibitor of sorts. I use it in all my apple wines and apple ciders to keep it a nice light golden color instead of a muddy brown or reddish color.


----------



## Dean (Sep 5, 2007)

My bad! Thanks for the correction Peter. *Asc*orbic acid is Vitamin C, and I should know that. SORBIC acid is sorbate...


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 5, 2007)

Appleman,


How much absorbic acid do you add per gallon to prevent browning in your apple wine?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2007)

I use 1 tsp per 6 gals. as thats what the bag I used says. Im using it on my Crabapple wine cause Im gonna sparkle it so I cant use K-Meta to prevent browning and oxidation.


----------

